
Cost-Cutting in New York and London = A Boom in India  - makimaki
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/12/business/worldbusiness/12indiawall.html?partner=rssnyt&emc=rss
======
sidsavara
Wow 40% of jobs could be offshored? That surprises me. What is the 60% of jobs
that requires a physical presence in wall street?

~~~
eugenejen
Meeting customers in person. Sitting in meetings in companies that is going to
have IPOs. Sitting in wealthy client's private jet or yachts in Saint Tropez
talking about the new products to hedge the client's capital. And because it
has to be in person, they would better dress nicely and are attractive.

------
noor420
It is a good time for Indian research-related startups to take advantage of
this. Indian VCs should take note.

"Over all, United States banks will cut 200,000 employees by 2009, the banking
consultancy Celent said in April. "

"Theoretically, as much as 40 percent of the research-related jobs on Wall
Street, tens of thousands of jobs, could be sent off-shore"

